# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Rode branderige wangen

## ela

Beste lezer,

Hopelijk heeft iemand hier wel een antwoord op mijn vraag. Mijn dokter had die namelijk niet. ''het kon van alles zijn''

Ik heb 5 dagen lang een branderig rood gezicht gehad. het zelfde gevoel wanneer je je huid verbrand door de zon. 
Het deed heel zeer wanneer me huid bv met het hoofdkussen in aanraking kwam.*

Elke dag werd het wat minder, maar later kreeg ik van die ovale ligt verheven vlekken op me gezicht die vervolgens uitdroogde en schilfirde.*
Me huid is nog steeds onrustig.

Ik hoop dat iemand mij wijzer kan maken. Ik heb heel het internet al afgezocht maar word er alleen maar angstiger van.*
Komt dit van binnen of buiten af?*

Bedankt,*

----------

